# Copier for wooden spokes



## Max Power (29 Oct 2019)

I'm after a machine making to copy wooden spokes for carriage wheels, they're egg shaped in cross section so cant use a lathe.
There are several examples on you tube of ones on a smaller scale for copying fishing lures.
Mine could be similar with an angle grinder with a wood carving blade fitted as per some of them.
Any ideas to point me in the right direction to get some help ?


----------



## Droogs (29 Oct 2019)

if you have a lathe then you can use that. what you need is to get or make a copy attachment.

something like this
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m47Eydzj9Gs

but simplified obvs :roll:


----------



## MikeG. (29 Oct 2019)

How many have you got to do? If it's only a handful, then a draw knife and spokeshave will honestly be quicker and easier than any other approach.


----------



## Max Power (29 Oct 2019)

Thanks Mike, I make them up in batches of fifty on the spindle moulder at the moment, then finish the end where the shape changes by hand. I was thinking if I had a copier I could set it away do something else for five minutes and repeat. 
It would also be useful for when I get repairs in that have spokes different to my cutters as I currently do those by hand.
Hope that makes sense


----------



## MikeG. (29 Oct 2019)

Are you the Engel's Coach Shop of the UK?


----------



## Max Power (31 Oct 2019)

Love his videos, very entertaining


----------



## Droogs (31 Oct 2019)

also found this for you
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W77YPxotyeI


----------

